# My Way Vivi PID - Pressure/boiler gauge in the red



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi

I have had my Vivi single boiler machine for about five years now. It still makes nice espresso however the boiler gauge needle has for the past month gone to the middle of the 'red' area on the dial after the boiler being on for about 10min.

I have just descaled but that has made no difference

What can you recommend I try to adjust or perhaps a part need replacing?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Oaky said:


> Hi
> 
> I have had my Vivi single boiler machine for about five years now. It still makes nice espresso however the boiler gauge needle has for the past month gone to the middle of the 'red' area on the dial after the boiler being on for about 10min.
> 
> ...


Adjust the pressure stat, but if, after adjustemtn, the pressure is erratic, sometimes as it used to be sometimes climbing very high, sometimes low....then simply replace the pressurestat...it's an inexpensive part and an easy job. Use PTFE tape to make the joint...not threadlocker.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When adjusting the pressure stat only turn the screw in small increments = fractions of a turn. you can also measure down to see how far the adjusting screw is and make a note.

Remove the adjusting screw completely then, looking down inside grip the small metal "tit" with fine pliers and gently work up and down to operate over full distance.Replace screw to measured position, run machine and check gauge, if correct job done if not unplug and make further adjustments. OR do as Dave said and replace it.


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for your quick replies. I carefully removed the covers and looked for my pressurestat yesterday.

However I have now learned from Claudette that because my machine is PID controlled I don't have one.

Photo attached shows the top of the boiler, into which is inserted a thermocouple, this it plugs into the back of the PID control box (small yellow/grey cable). This I guess informs the PID of the temperature inside the boiler.

The brass nut is pretty corroded so I have no way of removing it to check if the probe (resistor) is corroded or not.

So, at this point should I put it all back together and take it into J at BB next week or keep trying to get that nut off?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Judging by the spread of corrosion, steam take off,top of boiler and pressure gauge bracket it looks as if there has been a fine steam or water leak !!!


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

I handed the machine over to Jon yesterday to investigate the over heating issue. Re the corosion he said that MyWay (Izzo) had decided to fit this type of machine's boiler with a foil covered insulation sleeve, the result of which had made the thing effectivly 'sweat', hence the metal has corroded. I agreed it could be removed, all you do is simply cut the 3 cable ties and use sciccors to cut the thin foam/foil. I will update on the over heating issue when I get the machine back in the next few days.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Interesting on the sweating thing, is there a thread somewhere on here where someone has just insulated a boiler on a machine?


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Pleased to have my Vivi back today. John solved the overheating issue by reprogramming the PID. Northants Coffee


----------

